# black cricket now white large with wings



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i put a adult black cricket in my adult rosea tank looked today and there is a massive white bug with wings lol any ideas


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Its had a moult. 

Crickets don't have a skeleton, and so instead they are like tarantulas and have an exo-skeleton (body structure is contained within a skin, and to grow they go through moulting cycles). You will notice that the cricket will be quite soft for the duration of the white colouration. But once it hardens, The cricket will be back to its normal colour.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol it's probably just moulted in the tank and not hardened up yet


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

freaked me out update came out of spiders hide and is now being eaten lol rip ******:lol2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

monkey26031985 said:


> freaked me out update came out of spiders hide and is now being eaten lol rip ******:lol2:


awesome, i'm glad it worked out


----------

